# My Last Humi



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Really!

http://arlinliss.com/_Mahogany/Unsold Mahog Cab 48x22x16/Humidor_Details.htm


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

niiiiiice


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Absolutely beautiful Lamar, you lucky dog!!!!:u


----------



## Willie (May 23, 2003)

Sweet ....


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

OOOOHHH!:w


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

A thing of beauty Lamar! Love the unique design and the wood is so good looking.

Gonna take a blue ass ton of Shorts to fill her up!!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

*SWEET* :r Makes my new Daniel Marshall look like a Ford Festiva! But what'll you do for an encore? 

Congrats!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

holy shite lamar... that is beautiful. congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

*SUUUUUUHHHHHHWEEEEEEEEET!!!*


----------



## PJT35 (Jan 1, 2000)

I sit at the feet of the Master....

I am in awe.

PJT35


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lamar said:


> Really!
> 
> http://arlinliss.com/_Mahogany/Unsold Mahog Cab 48x22x16/Humidor_Details.htm


Not...:r


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

That's not a Humi,that's a work of art ! :tu

No wonder it took 8 months to complete.

Absolutely stunning. :tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!! I just messed myself! That thing is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW !


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are beautiful! :ss

Maybe some day....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

congrats on the mercedes of a humidor


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

$6500?!? 
I guess I'm just too practical, and would rather spend $800 on a wine fridge, and the other $5700 on smokes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think thats the humidor that put Arlin in retirement for a while. :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I felt it move


Beautiful

One day I'll never be able to own something like that 

Truely a great Humi/piece of furniture

B


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

CROTCH Mahogany? :r

Very nice piece of uh equipment :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful! I've seen some cigar joints that didn't have that much storage space.

One question... what part of the tree does "crotch" mahogany come from? :ss

I know... I know... I plan to grow up eventually. Its on my list of things to do right after "getting a life" and "making something of myself."


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, now THAT is awesome. Reminds me of looking at a handful of Les Paul guitars, and finding that one that stands out with the really NICE flame-top figuring. 

Also goes to show you that REAL craftsmanship takes TIME. My first HOUSE was built in 4 months, and it showed. Thankfully I was able to sell it before it fell apart any more.

- Garilla


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Now THAT is nice!!!!


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

That literally was your last Arlin Liss humidor :hn


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

avid toker said:


> That literally was your last Arlin Liss humidor :hn


I think that was one of Arlins last for a while as well. :dr


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

DAYYYYYYYYUUUUUMMM! That is beautiful! I'd have to carry a picture of it around with me so I could look at it anytime :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That thing is so nice it actually gives me

Crotch Mahogany!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats
:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that I have wioed the droop off my keyboard, that is a lovely Humi.


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

RPB67 said:


> I think that was one of Arlins last for a while as well. :dr


I disappointed Lamar in failing to create a NEW 'masterpiece' to exceed anything else I had done before....

After 2+ years of struggling to create something TOTALLY UNIQUE and EXQUISITE I ran out of time.....

Despite the above quote I have made and continue to make/deliver Humidors and Cabinetry in my own manner and fashion continuosly. Its just that some time me much more time than others....

For anyone interested Email me for images of Humidors completed in 'timely manner'.

Cordially,

Arlin Liss


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

wow, thats an heirloom to pass down to future generations, a work of art.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:tpd:

Lamar, congrats and I'm sure it will provide you with many hours of viewing pleasure.

ArlinLiss, I only wish I could see it in person so that I could appreciate your craftsmanship.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anybody realize this thread is over 3 years old? :r

That is a nice unit Lamar but like Bigwaved mentioned, I do not believe it was your last. 

Sweet work Arlin!! :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Does anybody realize this thread is over 3 years old? :r
> 
> That is a nice unit Lamar but like Bigwaved mentioned, I do not believe it was your last.
> 
> Sweet work Arlin!! :tu


I guess they didn't, but don't worry, I am sure they won't figure it out.

ATL


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I do want to share in this forum that Arlin is truly a class act. We both determined after a lot of deliberation that the humidor that I wanted to build just couldn't happen. Most craftsmen would just sell you anything at that point but Arlin is an honorable man and let me know that it just couldn't happen and refunded my money, which was considerable.

Do business with Arlin. If he can't build the humidor that you want, he will treat you with both dignity and respect. You can do business with him with the confidence that you will either get exactly what you want or he will make you whole.



ArlinLiss said:


> I disappointed Lamar in failing to create a NEW 'masterpiece' to exceed anything else I had done before....
> 
> After 2+ years of struggling to create something TOTALLY UNIQUE and EXQUISITE I ran out of time.....
> 
> ...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Lamar said:


> I do want to share in this forum that Arlin is truly a class act ... [snipped]


You sir are a true gentlemen.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

What a work of art! A real thing of beauty... thanks for sharing! :ss


----------

